# OTA Blues



## Bob62 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats, right i am new to Dish sat- from cable where i had local hd and now can"t seem to get it, I purchase a 50.00/ radio shack HD antennna and hooked up about 3 feet away, Dish scan Vip 722 says O reading, I finally put it up in the attic ran a RG 6 to my 722 O scan reading not 1 channel Zip code 44095 says about 25 miles away from fox8, and so on I checked all the connections and re spliced them I know the attic is not the best but not one channel, Is this a bad antenna should i return it or am I doing something wrong, Thanks for any help Bob


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

www.avsforum.com


----------

